# spending 2-3 months in Italy



## gschubert (Oct 23, 2014)

I am new to this forum and am looking for advice. My wife and I have been to the Amalfi coast a number of times and enjoy it tremendously. I am nearing retirement and we are looking at spending 2-3 months in Italy at least once a year. Is there any advice you can give me re: accommodations, auto rental etc? Thanks in advance.
Gordy


----------



## Shiraly07 (Oct 26, 2014)

*Italy*

Gee that is great

I myself would not drive there--it is very difficult--i think

especially the Amalfi

it might be a good idea to ship your own car.

and maybe consider buying a flat there so youc an go whenever you want.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Shiraly07 said:


> it might be a good idea to ship your own car.


It is assuredly not.


----------



## stefanaccio (Sep 25, 2007)

While we each have our own opinions and experiences, i6 can be said that that the answer above "It is assuredly not." in response to bringing vehicle into Italy is much too strong a statement to the point of being factually incorrect. I have Italian registered car brought in to Italy from Germany; have have American friends bring in Harley Davidson's and make a good deal of money in the process. Better to say, "It assuredly is a possibility."


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

For a short-term stay in Italy annually?

I suppose I might marry Angelina Jolie someday, but even I wouldn't bet heavily on that prospect either.


----------



## gschubert (Oct 23, 2014)

I have been to Italy 3 times and have driven in Europe many times. It does not bother me at all. I am wondering about the cost of renting a car vs a lease and who I would go to for the best rate.
Thanks








Shiraly07 said:


> Gee that is great
> 
> I myself would not drive there--it is very difficult--i think
> 
> ...


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Look at the various French car companies. They offer short term leases that are often cheaper then rental for multi month periods.

If you pick up/drop off in Italy it'll cost you more. So better to fly into Nice and pick up the car.


----------



## travelinggaby (Aug 25, 2014)

I have friends who live here as expats and rent French cars as they have found it to be the best option (in order to avoid Italian bureaucracy). They use it for 6 months and then have to renovate the rental (on the wife's name).

Good luck!
Gaby
Gabyaroundtheworld.blogspot.com


----------

